# Opinions on the Met Duet Recital of Diana Damrau and Joseph Calleja?



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I have not yet bought a ticket for this duet recital. I love Diana Damrau although I have not heard her live in several years now. I found (in 2017, with Radvanovsky's Norma debut) his voice and dramatic skills both to be fairly bland. Although he has a fine instrument, I don't find him compelling as a performer. I wonder if anyone has bought the fare and has any thoughts pro or con?

And BTW I do support the Met already, so it's not a question of the 20 bucks at all.

Thank you in advance!

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

What a delicious and fulfilling afternoon of wonderful arias from many different operas. 

Calleja lacks chemistry with Damrau but what he lacks in the acting department he certainly makes up for with a unique voice that unquestionably brings back fine memories of the Golden Age when dedication to voices was paramount. And being that it is not a performance, only singing of arias, one doesn't have to worry about a lack of acting skills.

Damrau has the ability to not only sing beautifully and with feeling but talent for projecting from the inner soul as well. 
Their final Ave Maria was so touching and beautiful, it brings a lump to your throat.

A special and worthy way to spend a few hours with the Met.


----------

